# Big winter trout



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Galveston bay is producing some big trout for us here lately. Some days you have to fish a little harder than others but staying patience pays of big when you continue to place your cast in the right place. Deep water ledges from the boat or wading shallow reefs during warming trends have been good for the big ones. As far as numbers go, drifting deep shell has been the key to catching good keeper fish with soft plastics or popping corks working well. Spring times right around the corner and I expect to have another great one. Give me a call at 832-385-2012 to get on the water. Thanks


----------



## Capt. Blake Sartor (Nov 7, 2012)

Great bite lately drifting with plastics and corks. We're catching the big ones up shallow too call 832-385-2012
Today's catch on black and chartruse tails.









www.galvestontrophycharters.com


----------

